# Network error for Sharp Copier



## bluenight (Dec 4, 2009)

I have been having networking issues with a Sharp AR M280 copier for the past few days. Lightning struck the other day and fried a router and modem for a client that I have. Suddenlink replaced the modem and the owner replaced the wireless router (Linksys E1200). 

The copier has a "scan to email" function that stopped working after the modem and router were replaced. When users attempt to use this function they receive a CE-00 error which the manual describes as a miscellaneous networking error.

The only change in configuration that has occurred was the IP scheme which was changed from the .10 subnet to the .1 subnet. The IP address of the copier was adjusted and users have been able to print from it through the network. 

I thought the problem to be related to the ISP or the router. I learned from the ISP that no ports are blocked on my clients account. Tech support from Linksys pointed their finger at the device. I'm completely out of ideas as to what the problem could be. If anyone has a suggestion or some advice on how I might go about fixing this issue it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

Check the DNS setting, make sure DNS forwarder is enable on the router or assign the copier the ISP DNS.


----------



## bluenight (Dec 4, 2009)

I called Suddenlink and verified the DNS settings which were correct. I'm unsure as to whether DNS forwarding is enabled on the router (or if the router is even capable of DNS forwarding. I don't remember DNS forwarding as an option in the router). Is that even necessary since the ISP's DNS is stored in the copier?


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

I would check the configuration again, making sure that the IP for the SMTP server is correct and any other setting adjusted like authentication if the SMTP server requires that. 

Also I think these machine can store address book that user can select from the machine. Check if those aren't missing.

*Edit* Use the web interface to troubleshoot the settings.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

I would suggest you try from your wk pc sending a test email to one of the accounts listed in the copier. See what error you get, if any.

Make sure the copier has a gateway entry.


----------

